# Favorite speckled seatrout fly?



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

I want to catch big saltwater sea trout on fly. Can you guys out there post pics of your favorite flies. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Chart and white clouser.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Speckled trout? Root beer rattlin shrimp from George Town sc to jax. And around forgotten coast fla. Or lite tan, dark brown clouser in same. Always some gold Krystal flash in both.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Supreme Hair Rattle Shrimp


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Electric chicken gurgler and chartreuse white clousers are hard to beat.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

For me, it's a toss-up between a chartreuse & white Clouser minnow or a Lefty's deceiver with the same color scheme.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Caught the most on a high-tied chartreuse and white clouser but the biggest on a mullet pattern with olive bunny tail and a trimmed natural colored wool head with a little flash along the flanks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I guess over the years I've caught most of my trout on either bucktail chartreuse and white clousers or the same thing in ultra/supreme hair. Sparse bucktail for a little cloudier weather or water clarity, or the synthetics in very clear and cold water where I have to really slow the fly down. Sometimes I tend to prefer to dress the head with a final wrap of red thread.

The bigger fish seem to come from olive and white, tan and white or olive and tan clousers (with a gold lateral line). Or with a mullet fly. I came up with this variation of a clouser back around `98 that probably took most of my bigger trout on, using this olive and white or olive and tan. The variation offers a bigger side profile on the fly without using more material. Lately, on this fly, I've been giving it a few bars on it's back with a gold sharpie, which is giving it a nice look. But I still don't know if it improves the fly's catchability or not. Back when I was a kid, we use to catch bigger winter time sea trout and snook on "killie fish," So maybe the barring has that same look/effect on it. But who knows.



All that being said, I'm dumb founded with what the giant sea trout eat. After all my years of fly fishing, my all time biggest on fly is 28" and only one fish at that. The rest are south of 26", down to 20" (which I still consider a very big trout for me) with maybe one 27" thrown in there somewhere. a 30" trout is my unicorn fish on fly and I can't seem to get there. I don't fish the IRL or Lagoon that often, which they have them more abundantly over there. But the area I live and fish has had some big fish taken from these waters. I'm just not the master of finding those monster trout and showing them the fly they want to eat.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I have had best luck with olive over chartreuse over white or cream with a mix of pearl/bronze/copper/gold/UV flash. Sometimes with a 'throat' of pink fluoro fibre. I fish these around grass beds adjacent to oyster bars in the Florida Big Bend where there are a lot of pinfish. The hook is normally a Gamakatsu SP11-3L3H Perfect Bend, #2 with a 3/16 real eye.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Big trout like mullet. (And croakers)


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Roger_Cook said:


> Big trout like mullet. (And croakers)
> View attachment 20043


How do you tie the tail?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Mylar braid with feathers stuck inside, tied down, and wraps coated with Softex.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My wobbly minnow either chartruse/ white or olive white. This one came on chartruse/ white. This was sight casted, as are almost all of the fish I catch these days.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you guys talking sight casting these fish with chartreuse/white clouser?

All of the bigger trout I have caight sight casting up skinny usually required very lightweight flies that were essentially fancy seaducers.

Maybe in need to throw something different.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Trout will eat almost any fly that looks like a shrimp in winter or a minnow the way rest of the time... All we ever have to do is find where to they’re holding then work a bug in front of them in the Everglades. When there’s no wind and it’s warm enough we use popping bugs or gurglers...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

lemaymiami said:


> Trout will eat almost any fly that looks like a shrimp in winter or a minnow the way rest of the time... All we ever have to do is find where to they’re holding then work a bug in front of them in the Everglades. When there’s no wind and it’s warm enough we use popping bugs or gurglers...


True but in clear shallow water when they are laid up it better land soft if you are trying to sight fish the big ones. Inside of 60 ft they usually see everything coming before it hits the water. I like flies that land soft and quiet, have a little weight, and get a bigger profile once they get wet. In my neck of the woods it's game over if it makes any noise when it lands.

If you are working a deeper hole 3-4 ft that is holding fish it can be a little more forgiving.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

For jumbo trout I wade in knee deep water super slow sight fishing and these suspend nicely. This girl was 29" and my best. Gators are smart and very hard to trick. Still hunting that 30" plus one. Maybe this next spring/summer.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

https://www.theflyfishingforum.com/...8-gunning-gator-trout-capt-scott-sparrow.html

Very good read for gator hunters.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The biggest trout I've ever caught were when I was chucking OG Red/White baitfish patterns in search of snook.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

bananabob said:


> https://www.theflyfishingforum.com/...8-gunning-gator-trout-capt-scott-sparrow.html
> 
> Very good read for gator hunters.


I have met Bud Rowland a couple times in my youth when growing up in South Texas and he is prolly the best flyisherman for Big specs in the world and a really great person to boot.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

For big winter time troots, I like the the deadhead minnow










It suspends and darts around when you strip it. Deadly throwing around the edges of oyster reefs near deep water.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

The two on the bottom. Pseudo hair in white and pearl dubbing


----------

